# Saturday JEOPARDY Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........



## luckytrim (May 19, 2018)

*Saturday JEOPARDY Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........*

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
[/FONT]
   Highlight between the brackets to see the  "question"........ 

 JEOPARDY – 1989
 1. ($400) - She revealed in her book, "First Father,  First Daughter" that she had been a victim of marital abuse...
 [  who is Maureen Reagan ?   ]
 2. ($1200) - In March the U.S. agreed to help build this  nation's FSX fighter jet
 [  what is Japan  ?    ]
 3. ($2000) - Until "Batman" opened, this 1989  Spielberg-Lucas film held the 1-day gross record with $11.2  million...
 [ what is _"Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade"_    ]

 Double JEOPARDY - ALABAMA
 4.($800) - The agricultural area known as The Black Belt  is famous for growing this crop
 [ what is Cotton ?       ]
 5. ($2400) – The long gray threadlike stems of this  "moss" sway from oak trees in the coastal breezes...
 [  what is Spanish Moss ?    ]
 6. ($4000) - In 1968 she became the nation's 3rd woman  governor...
 [ who is Lurleen Wallace   ]
 Final JEOPARDY – FOOD BRANDS
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
In 1954, the Swift  Company chose this word that means “Chubby Person” as its new brand’s  name... 
 [ what is “Butterball” ?    ]









[/FONT]


----------

